# Stuck Booting Into Cw Recovery.



## MuGGzy (Sep 11, 2011)

So I upgraded to .605 and flashed CW Recovery to 5.0.2.0. I was able to reboot into recovery the first time to flash the newest ROM after SBF ing and everything on it is working great. 
However, now every time I reboot the phone it goes into CWR, if I select "Reboot" in CWR the phone reboots and then loads the system fine.

I have tried deleting the DL cache in Rom Manager and flashing back to an older version of CWR and it didn't help any. I am afraid of taking ROM manager all the way off in case it tries to load CWR or something and then cannot find fiels and crashes altogether.

Is there a file I can edit or something I can delete that is telling it to always go to CWR on boot?


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

MuGGzy said:


> So I upgraded to .605 and flashed CW Recovery to 5.0.2.0. I was able to reboot into recovery the first time to flash the newest ROM after SBF ing and everything on it is working great.
> However, now every time I reboot the phone it goes into CWR, if I select "Reboot" in CWR the phone reboots and then loads the system fine.
> 
> I have tried deleting the DL cache in Rom Manager and flashing back to an older version of CWR and it didn't help any. I am afraid of taking ROM manager all the way off in case it tries to load CWR or something and then cannot find fiels and crashes altogether.
> ...


Are you using PowerBoost?


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

MuGGzy said:


> So I upgraded to .605 and flashed CW Recovery to 5.0.2.0. I was able to reboot into recovery the first time to flash the newest ROM after SBF ing and everything on it is working great.
> However, now every time I reboot the phone it goes into CWR, if I select "Reboot" in CWR the phone reboots and then loads the system fine.
> 
> I have tried deleting the DL cache in Rom Manager and flashing back to an older version of CWR and it didn't help any. I am afraid of taking ROM manager all the way off in case it tries to load CWR or something and then cannot find fiels and crashes altogether.
> ...


What ROM are you running?


----------



## MuGGzy (Sep 11, 2011)

Powerboost does not sound familiar, I am running the latest Liberty ROM


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

MuGGzy said:


> Powerboost does not sound familiar, I am running the latest Liberty ROM


Liberty RC1 boots u into clockwork, its not a problem


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm on Liberty RC 1.1 it reboots into recovery every time. I like knowing that if something happens flashing stuff (ie themes) it will reboot into recovery.


----------

